# ماهى طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات؟؟



## فتحى الفرماوى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجوا من الاخوة الأفاضل أن يدلونى على طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات ( منظف الأنتريهات ) وذلك بالنسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة وليكن فى كمية 20 لتر 

أرجوا الإهتمام بالأمر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجوا من الاخوة الأفاضل أن يدلونى على طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات ( منظف الأنتريهات ) وذلك بالنسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة وليكن فى كمية 20 لتر 

أرجوا الإهتمام بالأمر وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* أرجوا من الاخوة الأفاضل أن يدلونى على طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات ( منظف الأنتريهات ) وذلك بالنسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة وليكن فى كمية 20 لتر *

* أرجوا الإهتمام بالأمر وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* أرجوا من الاخوة الأفاضل أن يدلونى على طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات ( منظف الأنتريهات ) وذلك بالنسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة وليكن فى كمية 20 لتر *

* أرجوا الإهتمام بالأمر وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## يوسف الغريب (21 نوفمبر 2009)

لاادرى عنة شيئ ولو اى عضو من اخواننا فى المنتدى عندة فكرة عنة او فكرة مقربة لة يفيدنا لنكمل بضنا البعض


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* أرجوا من الاخوة الأفاضل أن يدلونى على طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات ( منظف الأنتريهات ) وذلك بالنسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة وليكن فى كمية 20 لتر *

* أرجوا الإهتمام بالأمر وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* أرجوا من الاخوة الأفاضل أن يدلونى على طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات ( منظف الأنتريهات ) وذلك بالنسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة وليكن فى كمية 20 لتر *

* أرجوا الإهتمام بالأمر وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

نتمنى التوالصل من المسئولين عن المنتدى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مايو 2010)

texapon l l s 5%+ isopropyl alc.20% 
+komperlon kd 2%+a.b
يمكن التغير فى النسب وهو يستخدم كشامبو للموكيت والسجاد واحيانا تتم اضافة كلور جافيل بنسبة 10% عليه لتنظيف الانتريهات
ميزة التكسابون ل ل س انه من ملح ليثيوم وليس الصوديوم ولذلك فهو لا يجعل المنظف يتغلغل بداخل السجاد او الانتريه ولكن امكن تصنيعه بالتكسابون العادى n70 ولم تحدث مشكلة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> texapon l l s 5%+ isopropyl alc.20%
> +komperlon kd 2%+a.b
> يمكن التغير فى النسب وهو يستخدم كشامبو للموكيت والسجاد واحيانا تتم اضافة كلور جافيل بنسبة 10% عليه لتنظيف الانتريهات
> ميزة التكسابون ل ل س انه من ملح ليثيوم وليس الصوديوم ولذلك فهو لا يجعل المنظف يتغلغل بداخل السجاد او الانتريه ولكن امكن تصنيعه بالتكسابون العادى n70 ولم تحدث مشكلة


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (21 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجوا من الاخوة الأفاضل أن يدلونى على طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات ( منظف الأنتريهات ) وذلك بالنسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة وليكن فى كمية 20 لتر 

أرجوا الإهتمام بالأمر وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## يحيي العدلي (13 يونيو 2010)

جزا الله القائمين والمشاركين في هذا المنتدا خير الجزاء والله معلومات جميله جدا ومفيده انا عندي شركة توزيع وتوريد لو حد عاوز يعرف حاجه عن التوزيع او اي معلومه تخص التوزيع والتوريد انا تحت امره
ملحوظه :
مشروع المنظفات مشروع مربح جد وجميل وشغله كويسوماشي
يقول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم " تسع اعشار الرزق في التجاره " 
بس تكون حلال وتراعي ضميرك وتكون امين


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شامبو السجاد
texapon lls 15%
sulphapone 101 15%
formaline 0.15%
perfume 015%


----------



## basemsh2003 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

يحيي العدلي قال:


> جزا الله القائمين والمشاركين في هذا المنتدا خير الجزاء والله معلومات جميله جدا ومفيده انا عندي شركة توزيع وتوريد لو حد عاوز يعرف حاجه عن التوزيع او اي معلومه تخص التوزيع والتوريد انا تحت امره
> ملحوظه :
> مشروع المنظفات مشروع مربح جد وجميل وشغله كويسوماشي
> يقول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم " تسع اعشار الرزق في التجاره "
> بس تكون حلال وتراعي ضميرك وتكون امين


 
اخي الكريم
انا بجهز الان لعمل مصنع بويات بجانب مصنع للفنيك والمنظفات ولكني قلق جدا من موضوع التوزيع فاذا كان بامكانك مساعدتي ارجو الا تتردد في الاتصال بي علي الهاتف وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
اخوك باسم محمود


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (13 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم


----------

